# Ford 4000



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, I have a question about a ford 4000 wiring, I recently changed my voltage regulator, the tractor seems to b charging but the battery will never touch 13 volts always about 12.4 is this good enough? also the generator warning light will b on at idle and go off at 800rpm which is normal but will come on after 1800rpm again and stay on have I got a fault? Or is there any wiring I can chase up 
Thanks


----------



## Wels (Nov 5, 2016)

12.4 volts is not charging. The volt meter needs to read above 14. I'm not sure why the light turns off at 800 then on at 1800. Maybe a loose wire and it is charging some of the time during the middle range rpm. 

Did you check the battery voltage when the light is off? Between 800 and 1800 rpm


----------



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Wels 
Yes that's what I thought even after a full days work I've never seen the battery touch anything close to that, I know some of the wiring is a little dodgy so I might have a root around tomorrow yea voltage is always in around 12.5 at the battery when the light is off it does climb a little but never seen it over 14, I did try the volt meter on the F terminal of the genn at charging rpm and it was giving all sorts of crazy readings, is this the right way to check it, I know there is another terminal on the back of the generator, I tried it aswel and it was very low volts aswel in the 12s, the battery never is flat and tractor is always starting, you would think eventually it would run down completely


----------



## Wels (Nov 5, 2016)

I havent messed with the generator system much, I replaced mine with a Delco Remy when I first got my 4000. I don't want to steer you wrong with the generator guessing. All my wires were super brittle and evertime I moved them around to trouble shoot they broke so I just stopped and switched to an alternator and retired the whole tractor.

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello, 
Yes the generator system seems to cause a lot of trouble I'm thinking strongly about changing to an alternator system aswel, but my gen drives the tach for my dash and I don't want to lose it unless I can drive it from somewhere else, yes! My wires are the exact same, nightmare, 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Wels (Nov 5, 2016)

I did the tach conversion illustrated by ultradog on this site...

I found the parts for good prices if you count the alternator I spent $175 total

I found a tach at all state ag for $85 which is way cheaper than most places

I'm still working on temp sensor 

I would send you pics but I am out on a boat for the next couple weeks.


----------



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, 
Yes I seen ultra dogs conversion, I might go for that, them parts are harder to get for me as I live in Ireland, I do see them on the Internet a alternator complete with a tach drive in the America, seems like it would do my job fine


----------

